# 800 sq ft detached garage bonus room insulation



## Leadstrader (Oct 23, 2011)

Anyone have suggestions on if I should use foam insulation or fiberglass?

It will be a living space with electronics

Thanks John


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

The materials used are not as important as the person doing it.

What are the details on this installation?


----------

